# New in Flint, MI



## Bear-N-Brooks (Apr 20, 2008)

Hi all. Just starting out in archery/bowhunting. The last time I went hunting was 16 years ago with a rifle. My boss is a bowhunter and I have talked with him about bowhunting through the last 2 Michigan bow seasons. In early December, the itch got to great too much and I decided to dive in. I spent alot of freetime reading posts here and tried to shoot different bows at different archery shops as I was traveling throughout Michigan. I decided to go with the Bear Game Over and am looking forward to my first deer hunting season with a bow. Thanks for all the great information!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:yo: :wave3: Hello and :welcomesign: to Archery Talk Bear-N-Brooks. Have fun here.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)

Weclome to archerytalk.com. Always great to have another Michigander on here!

Glad to have you hear!


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

Welcome to Archery Talk.:darkbeer:

When I was in Elementary school in WA (many, many years ago), I use to have a penpal from Flint, Michigan....


----------



## JOSHM (Jun 14, 2007)

welcome to AT:wink:


----------



## Bowdiddly (Jan 19, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk


----------



## celticgladiator (Feb 13, 2008)

Welcome from So. Dak.!!!!!!


----------



## Backlash (Feb 18, 2008)

:welcome:to:archery:talk:


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

:welcome: to AT and have Fun!

Enjoy Shooting!:archer:


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

welcome to AT


----------

